# Georgia and South Carolina Game on!!!



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

The game starts!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

Walsh hits the Field Goal to take a 3-0 lead!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

INT Georgia!!!


----------



## duckbill (Sep 10, 2011)

Garcia looks like crap!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

duckbill said:


> Garcia looks like crap!


----------



## divinginn (Sep 10, 2011)

6-0  ga


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

3 more for the good guys!
Crowell looks good running today!


----------



## divinginn (Sep 10, 2011)

I am ready for the headset slam.


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

Keep it up georgia.

Sorry i have to downgrade your thread with this stupid avatar.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

End of the first quarter and Georgia 6- USC 0
We are pretty good the 1st Q, alot better than last week, lets just keep it up!!!




divinginn said:


> I am ready for the headset slam.



Me too!!!



david w. said:


> Keep it up georgia.
> 
> Sorry i have to downgrade your thread with this stupid avatar.



Don't you know better than to bet!!! lol j/k


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

SuperSport said:


> End of the first quarter and Georgia 6- USC 0
> We are pretty good the 1st Q, alot better than last week, lets just keep it up!!!
> 
> 
> ...




Its almost over though.


GO DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## K80 (Sep 10, 2011)

Keep those of us in the tree updated.


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2011)

Same UGA. Field Goals.

Same Bobo: 3rd and 2 pass. 3rd and 12 run.


----------



## divinginn (Sep 10, 2011)

Wasted opportunity. They need to do better than field goals if they are want to beat SC.


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

We need a stop here.


----------



## btt202 (Sep 10, 2011)

If your helmet comes off game after game you should have to get one that fits or shave that head


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

riprap said:


> Same UGA. Field Goals.
> 
> Same Bobo: 3rd and 2 pass. 3rd and 12 run.




Bobo's finest 3rd and 16 and lets run it!!!
Stupid!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2011)

SuperSport said:


> Bobo's finest 3rd and 16 and lets run it!!!
> Stupid!!!



He is so predictable it's rediculous.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 10, 2011)

Is Garcia drunk or hungover?


----------



## Wacenturion (Sep 10, 2011)

david w. said:


> Keep it up georgia.
> 
> Sorry i have to downgrade your thread with this stupid avatar.



What do you mean stupid.  You're looking good with that horse head.  Might want to make it permanent.

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

7-6 sc on top..


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

7-6 usc :/


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> What do you mean stupid.  You're looking good with that horse head.  Might want to make it permanent.
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!



I'll pass.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

riprap said:


> He is so predictable it's rediculous.



Notice what USC did with Garcia, he threw it for a touchdown, wonder if Bobo can call a play where Georgia can pick up some yards,


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

I hope we're not in for a repeat.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 10, 2011)

david w. said:


> I hope we're not in for a repeat.



That's a fine looking avatar !!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

Finally we throw the ball and TOUCHDOWN GEORGIA!!!


----------



## divinginn (Sep 10, 2011)

Td ga


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> That's a fine looking avatar !!



 



SuperSport said:


> Finally we throw the ball and TOUCHDOWN GEORGIA!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> That's a fine looking avatar !!



I bet you wish someone could tell you that don't you, but we can't and won't lie!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

Onside kick and we got it!


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2011)

All right 7. Could have been a penalty throwing the ball in the air. UGA needs some discipline. Crowell and Boykin run harder after they are tackled.


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

13-7


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

Dang!

I love the play call though.


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2011)

Onside kick? When are we gonna learn?


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

nevermind...
they could see that offsides by a foot, but not Jeffreys push off? humm


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

riprap said:


> Onside kick? When are we gonna learn?



I actually liked that call, and it almost worked! Shows we want to win atleast!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2011)

Defense is playing too well for games. Desperate I guess.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

david w. said:


> Dang!
> 
> I love the play call though.



Me too! Amazed we can say that! lol


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

riprap said:


> Onside kick? When are we gonna learn?



Something different.Nothing wrong with a gutsy call.I heard people say we need to try different things.


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 10, 2011)

beuatiful call.  poor recognition of who the zebras are this game.  Penn Wagers hates UGA.


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

Look at this mess.


----------



## duckbill (Sep 10, 2011)

Trickery from the ole ball coach


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

14-13 sc on top.


----------



## Resica (Sep 10, 2011)

Good game.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2011)

david w. said:


> Something different.Nothing wrong with a gutsy call.I heard people say we need to try different things.



We try that all thet time. Florida opening kickoff comes to mind.

You call trick plays when you know how to run em. Like the ol ball coach. A lineman outrunning everyone on the field and Granthem over there giving out chest bumps instead of helping coach.


----------



## SFStephens (Sep 10, 2011)

SuperSport said:


> nevermind...
> they could see that offsides by a foot, but not Jeffreys push off? humm



Yep, or the blatant hold on Garcia's TD pass. What a joke. And how stupid is UGA for falling for a fake punt call by the Ole Crybaby. Should've seen that coming.


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

half time


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

riprap said:


> We try that all thet time. Florida opening kickoff comes to mind.
> 
> You call trick plays when you know how to run em. Like the ol ball coach. A lineman outrunning everyone on the field and Granthem over there giving out chest bumps instead of helping coach.



If I didn't know better I would say you just don't like UGA's coaches or our players!


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 10, 2011)

How did the refs not see the holding on the last play?  he was ballroom dancing with our d lineman.


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2011)

Is this really the two best teams in the east?


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2011)

SuperSport said:


> If I didn't know better I would say you just don't like UGA's coaches or our players!



Not really, but I still want them to win.

 Matt Millen said Bobo was a "good one". No wonder they kicked him out of Detroit.


----------



## Resica (Sep 10, 2011)

david w. said:


> half time



You're not predicting a Georgia win are you?  You probably shouldn't.


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2011)

Resica said:


> You're not predicting a Georgia win are you?  You probably shouldn't.



UGA is going to win if they win or lose.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Sep 10, 2011)

riprap said:


> Is this really the two best teams in the east?



no. the best team in the east plays at 730 but hasnt played anyone yet this year.


----------



## ryork (Sep 10, 2011)

> Is this really the two best teams in the east?



Exactly what I was thinking.  USC hasn't played well at all on offense and particularly at QB, but have the lead in spite of that.  Should be an interesting 2nd Half!  I hope the Dawgs can pull it out.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

We get a nice play and there is a penalty! 
If it is really is or not, it sucks!


----------



## divinginn (Sep 10, 2011)

Another stupid penalty.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

riprap said:


> Not really, but I still want them to win.
> 
> Matt Millen said Bobo was a "good one". No wonder they kicked him out of Detroit.



Yeah I heard that, and looked at my Dad and we both just shook our heads!



Quickbeam said:


> How did the refs not see the holding on the last play?  he was ballroom dancing with our d lineman.



I don't think they have seen a penalty on them yet!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

What do you know, 3rd and 18 we run it! Our great OC.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2011)

SuperSport said:


> What do you know, 3rd and 18 we run it! Our great OC.



Yep! Playing conservative as always! Throw it deep! If it's intercepted it'll be just like a punt.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SFStephens (Sep 10, 2011)

That was the tried and untrue Bono 3rd and 15+ draw play......works every time.......wait, it never works?


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 10, 2011)

wow.  a penalty on sc.  can't believe it.


----------



## SFStephens (Sep 10, 2011)

What, a SC penalty?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2011)

Anyone know Dr. Conrad Murray's cell number? I may need something to help me get to sleep after this game.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## divinginn (Sep 10, 2011)

Touchdown GA 20-14


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2011)

Touchdoooooooooown!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

Why won't Mark Richt go for 2 there? Instead of just going up by 6? I don't get that!


----------



## SFStephens (Sep 10, 2011)

Man, Crowell's living up to the hype today. Very impressive. And who showed Bobo what a middle screen is?


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

Quickbeam said:


> wow.  a penalty on sc.  can't believe it.





SFStephens said:


> What, a SC penalty?



Truly amazing isn't it!





Oh BTW Crowell TOUCHDOWN GEORGIA!!!


----------



## divinginn (Sep 10, 2011)

Maybe Bobo has been reading this forum.  Go Dawgs


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

divinginn said:


> Maybe Bobo has been reading this forum.  Go Dawgs



If so and just in case, please


QUIT


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2011)

It's LOUD!


----------



## SFStephens (Sep 10, 2011)

Finally the defense has some fire, and looks like Grantham put on his big boy undies today!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

Turning point in the game and possibly the season! We made a stop!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

$#^%&^@%

Defense we need a *BIG *stop!!!


----------



## divinginn (Sep 10, 2011)

Ouch


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

SuperSport said:


> Why won't Mark Richt go for 2 there? Instead of just going up by 6? I don't get that!



Now see, we're losing!!!


btw that turnover hurt BAD!!!


----------



## Resica (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice fumble!! and S.C. score.


----------



## divinginn (Sep 10, 2011)

Dont forget the bonehead penalty


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2011)

Game shouldn't even be close. This is what disappoints is when you have a better team on the field and can't get it done.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

Dang it Murray, you stupid idiot!!!
You suck!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2011)

Really?


----------



## divinginn (Sep 10, 2011)

And another,I wish we could lead the SEC in something besides being the most penalized,interception td SC.


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

Repeat from last year.


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2011)

If there is not a Jim Mora type press conference after this game, Richt should be fired on the spot.


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

bobo gotta go.


----------



## divinginn (Sep 10, 2011)

Td Dawgs


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

TD georgia.


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

28-28 tied.


----------



## divinginn (Sep 10, 2011)

better play calling and execution and 0 stupid penalties.


----------



## Wacenturion (Sep 10, 2011)

TOUCHDOWN DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!

28-26 SC....going for two.................

Got it.............28-28

GO DAWGS!


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

Maybe bobo heard me talkin about him.


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 10, 2011)

Yaw non believers take that, tied game!


----------



## SFStephens (Sep 10, 2011)

If UGA would stop shooting themselves in the foot, we'd be walking off with this game!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2011)

If you guys aren't watching the game online here http://espn.go.com/watchespn/index/...#type/livenow/category/FB/replay-days/days-0/ you are missing some awesome camera angles. They keep showing cool shots of Sanford Stadium! AWESOME camera angles of the game! Better than regular tv, except the quality isn't as good. Still looks okay!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

We need a stop here.


----------



## divinginn (Sep 10, 2011)

31-28 sc


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 10, 2011)

Dawgs!


----------



## divinginn (Sep 10, 2011)

TD Dawgs


----------



## divinginn (Sep 10, 2011)

What a game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2011)

I just went into labor and had triplets! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

Keep it up.


----------



## Wacenturion (Sep 10, 2011)

SWEET...............Crowell for the score

35-31 DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm calling it, barring bad injury "Crowell's gonna be a DGDawg!"


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2011)

Looking good now. The O and D lines taking over. Bobo does a better job whe the game is on the line.


----------



## divinginn (Sep 10, 2011)

Still want to see the headset get abused or at least the stupid looking sun visor.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 10, 2011)

Come on Georgia!!!! GEAUX DAWGS!!!!


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

This is a good game.


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

35-38 sc on top.


----------



## divinginn (Sep 10, 2011)

back and forth td SC.


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

Look at this.


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

45-35 sc on top


----------



## divinginn (Sep 10, 2011)

I need a beer


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

There's still time.


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2011)

riprap said:


> Looking good now. The O and D lines taking over. Bobo does a better job whe the game is on the line.



Wrong team.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 10, 2011)

TD Georgia!!! 42-45


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

We can pull this out.Lets go dawgs!


----------



## ryork (Sep 10, 2011)

This is a heck of a game!


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

You never leave a dawg game early.


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

We need the D to show their A game.


----------



## Resica (Sep 10, 2011)

Exciting game. Better stop Lattimore.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 10, 2011)

USC already in FG range, why isn't Richt stopping the clock????


----------



## ryork (Sep 10, 2011)

That #6 (Ingram) for USC is a stud!


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

Its about over.Dawgs stayed in there pretty good.


----------



## Resica (Sep 10, 2011)

That stinks.


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

45-42 sc wins.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 10, 2011)

Man  Yall tried














ROLL TIDE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ryork (Sep 10, 2011)

20-3 off turnovers in favor of the Gamecocks, that was the difference.  

UGA looked better than last week at least and Crowell looks like a player for sure.  Will be interesting to see how UGA plays for the rest of the season.


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

Great game though.


----------



## divinginn (Sep 10, 2011)

Well,it was better than last week.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 10, 2011)

Great game.... I hope the dawgs can salvage their season after this disappointing start.


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

Congrats sc.At least it was a close game and not a blow out.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 10, 2011)

What a game, wow.  Congrats to both teams.


----------



## divinginn (Sep 10, 2011)

Sunvisors off to South Carolina.


----------



## Buck (Sep 10, 2011)

Congrats to SC...


----------



## Wacenturion (Sep 10, 2011)

Great game....Georgia was definitely the best team on the field, just too many mistakes and luck going the other way.

That sack and fumble at the end was a heart breaker.  You'll have a winning season..... as the season progresses, so will your record.


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

We're getting better each week.We played better than we did last week.


----------



## ryork (Sep 10, 2011)

> Georgia was definitely the best team on the field, just too many mistakes and luck going the other way.



We got beat 20-3 off turnovers and had too many penalties at critical moments, we weren't the best team on the field.   Good teams don't make "too many mistakes".  Heck of a lot better intensity than last week though.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 10, 2011)

man o man what a game! too many mistakes to overcome. congrats sc fans!


----------



## btt202 (Sep 10, 2011)

david w. said:


> We're getting better each week.We played better than we did last week.



Some been saying that last nine games


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

Hate it ended this way. Too many turnovers and too many penalties. The Defense played pretty well considering. Crowell had a pretty good game, besides that botched handoff. Murray didn't have a good game imo. I hate that this game might determine Mark Richt's future. I know it is alot more than this game but it was a must win for us! 

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## BowtechDan (Sep 10, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> Great game....Georgia was definitely the best team on the field, just too many mistakes and luck going the other way.
> 
> That sack and fumble at the end was a heart breaker.  You'll have a winning season..... as the season progresses, so will your record.



Dude, go back two steps.  Read what you just said.  And then accept reality.  How many more star recruits does Richt need to win?


----------



## big A 235 (Sep 10, 2011)

BoBo the Dumbo needs to go he sucked as player and now as a coach.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 11, 2011)

BowtechDan said:


> Dude, go back two steps.  Read what you just said.  And then accept reality.  How many more star recruits does Richt need to win?



Idk if 4 or 5 star players make a difference there in the turnovers. It was just mistakes, costly ones, but I don't think it had anything to do with the recruiting on this one. 
I'm not defending them, I hated that we turned it over so many times, but I don't think you really lay the turning the ball over on Mark Richt. 
Having the team prepared or disciplined yes like when Murray threw the INT for a TD or the fumble (disgrace) he had and the scored. That isn't as much on Richt as it is on Murray and his play tonight. Just my imo~


----------



## Destin Gator (Sep 11, 2011)

BowtechDan said:


> Dude, go back two steps.  Read what you just said.  And then accept reality.  How many more star recruits does Richt need to win?



He needs quite a few more. How many all americans do you think are on UGA's team?




big A 235 said:


> BoBo the Dumbo needs to go he sucked as player and now as a coach.




Come on you cant be serious........ how did he lose this game for UGA?



SuperSport said:


> Idk if 4 or 5 star players make a difference there in the turnovers. It was just mistakes, costly ones, but I don't think it had anything to do with the recruiting on this one.
> I'm not defending them, I hated that we turned it over so many times, but I don't think you really lay the turning the ball over on Mark Richt.
> Having the team prepared or disciplined yes like when Murray threw the INT for a TD or the fumble (disgrace) he had and the scored. That isn't as much on Richt as it is on Murray and his play tonight. Just my imo~



I agree with you, I think they had a good game plan on both sides of the ball. Tuff loss


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 11, 2011)

ryork said:


> 20-3 off turnovers in favor of the Gamecocks, that was the difference.
> 
> UGA looked better than last week at least and Crowell looks like a player for sure.  Will be interesting to see how UGA plays for the rest of the season.



Exactly.  Can't win with that turnover ratio.  Also can't win these types of games until the defense learns to make late game stands.  They allowed both Boise and USC to drive late in the game for scores.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey Georgia guys, I watched the game over at JD's house and I can feel your frustration with Bobo (or maybe it's Richt) with not going for it on 4th down and opting to kick FGs instead. Or running some asinine short yardage play when it's 3rd and long.

What the heck is up with that??? 

Maddening... and I'm not even a Georgia fan.


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 11, 2011)

The morning after.....
Georgia played a really good game. Turnovers and a few bad play calls cost us the victory. But we had a chance to win until the very end. It is tough to start the season with such tough games. Against 2 highly ranked teams, our team is young and will get better.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Sep 11, 2011)

Too much  L A T T I M O R E  for the dawgs in the end.


----------



## big A 235 (Sep 11, 2011)

When are ya'll going to figure out there is no leadership from the coachs.  BOBO play calling sucks, he is a coach those kids should not be turning the ball over that much.


----------



## gin house (Sep 11, 2011)

big A 235 said:


> When are ya'll going to figure out there is no leadership from the coachs.  BOBO play calling sucks, he is a coach those kids should not be turning the ball over that much.



  Man if you couldnt see coaching from uga yesterday you must of not seen the game.  Uga was coached well and i give it them, them boys played hard and had no quit whatsoever.  I hear alot about they turned it over and this and that......we did too.  Our offense was horrible and secondary was torched.  You should think that UGA lost to a #5 team and a very close one with a good #12 team.  We missed at least four picks that hit us in the hands, we turned it over.........It happens in college football,  its hard to coach a kid not to fumble when hes belted.


----------



## Destin Gator (Sep 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Georgia guys, I watched the game over at JD's house and I can feel your frustration with Bobo (or maybe it's Richt) with not going for it on 4th down and opting to kick FGs instead. Or running some asinine short yardage play when it's 3rd and long.
> 
> What the heck is up with that???
> 
> Maddening... and I'm not even a Georgia fan.



Just think how frustrated you would be with your coach if you did not have the talent on your LSU's team to overcome the bad coaching from LSU's head coach.

To me LSU is the perfect example where superior talent can overcome bad coaching. That is not a knock at the program so I hope it is not taken out of context!


----------

